# ColorChooser Combo Box



## Guest (20. Okt 2008)

Hallo zusammen....

gibt es im Swt(Jaface etwas wie eine ColorChooser Combo Box...also eine Comnbo Box in der einzelne Farbfelder und ein Text Konfigurierbar sind? oder kennt jmd. irgendwo ein code/addOn die so etwas enthält?
thx....


----------



## Wildcard (20. Okt 2008)

Was auch immer du mit Text meinst, es gibt den ColorDialog.


----------



## Guest (20. Okt 2008)

ja schon klar....

nein ich meine eine konfigurierbare ColorChooser Combox ...

also eine Combo Box,  die kleine rechteckige kästchen, die mit einer Farbe gefüllt sind und ein text daneben als Items anzeigen kann....


----------



## Wildcard (20. Okt 2008)

Selbst bauen.


----------



## Guest (20. Okt 2008)

mörp ... mörp 
assert...
exeption was thrown....wrong parameter...
hmpr...ich habs befürchtet...


----------

